# [xorg] resolution écran qui plante (résolu)

## leatherface

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème avec la résolution de mon écran. 

Alors que la résolution est d'habitude de 1280x je ne sais plus elle est subitement tombée toute seule à 1024x768 lors d'un reboot.

J'ai alors édité à la main xorg.conf et mis 1280x1024 pour un 19".

L'écran de login apparait à la bonne résolution mais dès que le bureau se charge l'écran passe en "out of range".

Avec n'importe quelle autre résolution même inférieure comme 1280x800 par exemple il passe direct en "out of range" dès le lancement de GDM.

Une idée à me proposer?Last edited by leatherface on Thu Jul 16, 2009 8:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et nous indiquer quelle CG tu as ? À quoi ressemble ton xorg.conf ? Nous dire si tu as fait une conf quelconque directement depuis ta session (Gnome je suppose ?) ? Qu'est que sort la commande xrandr ? etc.

----------

## leatherface

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.

Voici mon xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option    "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Comme indiqué dedans la carte est une radeon RV200 (chipset 7500) un vieux nanar quoi !! 

la sortie de Xrandr:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024

VGA-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 338mm x 270mm

   1024x768       75.1     75.0     70.1     60.0*    60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     60.0     56.2  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0     59.9     60.0  

   720x400        70.1  

VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

S-video disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

Si je comprends la sortie de Xrandr il me dit que je ne peux pas dépasser 1024*1024. Mais j'étais bien en 1280.

Le problème est apparu suite à une recompil de kernel pour Alsa et à un emerge de gstreamer.

J'ai compilé le noyau puis reboot pas de problèmes. J'ai fait un emerge de gstreamer et au reboot suivant la résolution avait sauté.

Pour test j'ai fait un emerge -C de gstreamer et la résolution est revenue (je sais c'est à n'y rien comprendre).

Après avoir recompilé une nouvelle fois la résolution est partie pour ne jamais revenir. J'ai alors tenté les modifs manuelles dans xorg.conf.

Si je mets une résolution équivalente ou supérieure à 1024*1024 gdm démarre en 1280*1024 et plante après.

Si je 1024*980 ou en dessous ca plante de suite.

----------

## leatherface

personne pour m'aider?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

C'est trop bizarre ton truc... je vois pas le rapport entre gstreamer et la résol...  :Shocked: 

Ma copine avait eu un problème de résolution sur un ancienne config avec une carte ati...

j'ai "mascagné" des heures commes i' disent dans son coin pour arriver à ce qu' xorg tourne dans dans la résol optimum pour son écran...(ah j'en ai bouffé des tutos et pages de forum !)

pour ça j'avais utilisé l'option IgnoreEDID...si ça peut t'aider...

----------

## leatherface

Attends encore plus bizarre.

J ai recompile le noyau en enlevant tout support de carte son.

Et la "out of range" direct même sur gdm.

Franchement je ne comprends rien. J aurais mieux fait de me casser une jambe le jour où j ai voulu ajouter le son sur ma Gentoo!!

Et puis je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne prend pas les résolutions que je lui colle a la main.

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Tu as quelle version de X.org? Est-ce toi qui a créé le fichier xorg.conf? Il y a quelque chose d'étrange mais je suppose que c'est parce que tu as bidouillé le fichier dans tous les sens:

```
   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection
```

Il manque la ligne des "Modes" pour chaque mode de couleurs, par exemple:

```
   SubSection "Display"

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection
```

Que se passe-t-il si tu désactives GDM et que tu fais un startx? Est-ce que tu as essayé de démarrer X sans le fichier xorg.conf? Il est normalement capable de détecter la carte graphique, de charger le bon pilote et de se configurer tout seul. Peut-être pas pour un vieux modèle mais ça se teste très facilement.

Sinon pour ce qui est de la dernière résolution renvoyée par xrandr, il s'agit de la taille maximale de l'écran virtuel, c'est habituellement limité par la taille de la mémoire vidéo il me semble. Sur mon portable 12" ça donne:

```
$ xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 8192 x 8192
```

Je trouve un peu inquiétant que tu n'aies que 1024*1024, mais je n'ai pas envie de spéculer sur les raisons possibles, il nous faut du concret! Tant que j'y pense, as-tu regardé dans les fichiers de log si il y avait des messages intéressants?

----------

## leatherface

Bonjour,

Merci de tenter de m'apporter de l'aide.

Alors concernant xorg.conf, je l'avais créé avec Xorg -configure et c'est de lui même qu'il a décidé de ne pas mettre de ligne Modes dans les différents profils de couleur.

Ca n'est seulement qu'au moment où j'ai rencontré ces problèmes que j'ai rajouté moi même Modes en 16 et 24.

Je n'ai pas essayé de lancer X sans xorg.conf.

En revanche quand je mets 1024X1024, GDM démarre en 1280x1024 (vérifié sur le menu de l'écran) et ici déjà je ne comprends pas.

Oui j'ai évidemment regardé les logs mais je ne vois rien de très indicatif. J'en posterai un ce soir après un autre essai.

La carte n'a que 64 Mo de mémoire peut être que le 1024x1024 de xrandr vient de là?

Xorg est en version 1.5.3-r6

----------

## leatherface

Bon c'est enfin résolu. Mais j'ai rencontré des choses bizarres.

J'ai d'abord desactivé GDM au lancement puis exécuté startx. En root (pas bien...) tout fonctionnait parfaitement avec la bonne résolution. Avec le compte utilisateur GDM en bonne résolution et après "Out Of Range" (pas mal celle la...)

Du coup j'ai supprimé le xorg.conf et là tout fonctionnait même en user. Problème clavier en qwerty et sans xorg.conf pas de possibilité de le passer en FR.

Dernière chance j'ai ajouté la ligne Modes avec toutes les résolutions dans chaque mode de couleur. Et du coup ca fonctionne.

Je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il s'est passé puisque ca fonctionnait très bien jusque là.

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour ton clavier c'est que ton xorg est compilé avec le use hal...

c'est donc hal qui gère maintenant la config de ton clavier / souris et autres...

C'est comme ça maintenant de puis xorg 1.5

regardes là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-758060.html

et là : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## leatherface

donc en clair je n'ai pas besoin de créer de xorg.conf?

----------

## gglaboussole

en clair oui... 

J'ai gardé pour ma part une seule section que je n'arrivai pas à faire marcher avec un .fdi..

mon xorg.conf fait 4 lignes...

----------

## Biloute

J'ai encore besoin de xorg.conf pour activer la transparence dans xfce4 et l'économiseur d'écran

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option       "Composite" "1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option       "StandbyTime" "2"

EndSection
```

S'il existe une autre solution, je suis preneur.

----------

## brubru

L'extension Composite est activée par défaut depuis xorg-server-1.5 (au moins), d'ailleurs, j'ai un 

```
#Option "Composite" "Disable"
```

 prêt à décommenter quand je veut la couper.

Pour le StandbyTime, le man de xorg.conf indique que xset permet de changer cette valeur dynamiquement, (donc à rajouter au démarrage du bureau). Sinon gnome,kde,xfce... doivent gérer la configuration de l'écran de veille  depuis le panneau de configuration adéquate et restaurer la valeur de Standby à leur démarrage.

Bruno

----------

## Biloute

Merci brubru.

J'utilise xfce4 qui peut gérer l'économiseur d'écran sauf que ça impose d'installer xscreensaver ce qui est un peu surdimensionné quand on veut juste un écran noir.

Je vais voir du coté de xset.

Sinon, xfce propose un configurateur qui gère la résolution, la fréquence et la rotation, il manque le nombre de couleurs.

Dans xorg.conf, je mets DefaultDepth pour choisir entre avoir un affichage à 16 ou 24 couleurs. ESt-ce que il existe une méthode pour le changer sans redémarrer xorg?

----------

## Leander256

Biloute, ne squatte pas les threads des autres s'il-te-plaît, crées-en un nouveau  :Wink: 

----------

